# Free pattern for baby cardi



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

This site has a lot of nice free patterns

http://jadoreknitting.blogspot.fr/2012/02/bienvenue-mon-coeur.html


----------



## zookeeper1 (Feb 26, 2013)

absolutely beautiful


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Very pretty. Will you post the link?


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

Fantastic sweater and I have just the baby to knit it for...can you please link us up with the pattern?


----------



## stephaniec (Jul 26, 2012)

I love this pattern lolly12, where\how do I get the pattern? Thanks Steph


----------



## Fun-Knitter (Apr 17, 2011)

Would love to have the link, please.



Lolly12 said:


> This site has a lot of nice free patterns


----------



## cynthiaknitter (Jun 13, 2011)

Yes, 'would love to know the site AND the pattern for the adorable sweater ! Thanks !


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Love your work. Could you post the web site info for us PLEASE


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

Me too!


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

Sorry about that haha It's too early for me yet 
I didn't make that sweater ,just a pic,the owner of the blog has a lot of really pretty sweater patterns for babies that are free  

http://jadoreknitting.blogspot.fr/2012/02/bienvenue-mon-coeur.html


----------



## Casper12a (Feb 19, 2013)

SO can you post the blog link?


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Here's the link on Ravelry: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/bienvenue-mon-coeur


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for posting this link--the website has the nicest selection of top down cardis--it should be fun to knit them!!


----------



## Fun-Knitter (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for this - I love to knit baby things.


----------



## Mary Diaz (Mar 30, 2012)

Lovely!!! 

Thanks for the link ; )


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

She has many beautiful patterns that I no longer see on her site. She must have a few children by now. The patterns are all so detailed and beautiful!! Thank you for this link!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Such beautiful sweaters, thanks for posting.


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

Beautiful patterns! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

Wow, nice baby sweaters. Thanks


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Beautiful sweater, thanks for link


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

beautiful. thanks for the link.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you! The patterns are really nice.


----------



## Zinzin (Oct 17, 2012)

Thank you, thank you for the link. what a beautiful site.


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

Lolly12 said:


> This site has a lot of nice free patterns
> 
> http://jadoreknitting.blogspot.fr/2012/02/bienvenue-mon-coeur.html


Is this not the pattern site? am I seeing something others are missing?


----------



## Lolly12 (Oct 10, 2012)

knitpick said:


> Is this not the pattern site? am I seeing something others are missing?


The pattern link is right under the rose bush pic,it says labels then there is a row of links,one says my free patterns,there are 23 of them


----------



## SallyJ (Oct 13, 2012)

Thank you for the link--was anyone able to get the FREE download for the Comfy Baby sweater? If you did, could you please IM me with the pattern since I was not able to get it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Thank you for sharing


----------

